# Ears Ears Ears



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

I know I shouldn't worry about the ears standing up, ESPECIALLY at only 13 weeks. But one like me can only worry, haha! I've been viewing ALOT of pup pictures and it seems that 80% of the pups I see, their ears are straight up before 13 weeks. Here is how they are normally:










On occasion, usually when his head is tilted:










And this was a one time thing when he was like 9 or 10 weeks and the cat startled him:










The breeder told me not to even worry until about 7 months. Does he seem to be a good candidate for the ears going up?


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Found another one with them temporarily up!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark's were up at 10 weeks, and some of his siblings were up earlier than that. It varies amoung each puppy. If they are doing the up-down, up-down, flop here, flip here thing, I wouldn't worry.

He is still WAY too little to be too concerned about his ears.

He's gorgous by the way!!!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the help, and the compliment!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

dresden was up/down/left/right for a LONG time....i was very worried~ to the point of looking into intervention techniques~ but they came up nice and strong at 5 months....i'm not sure i would wait until 7 months....also try some nice hard raw marrow bones to work those muscles...cant hurt and its a nice treat


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes add bones to chew on very important, I see you have toys but the gnawing on bones is important to. He is still youg and if not up by 5 months then you should take action don't wait till 7 months.
I bet he will be fine though.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I give a couple teaspoons of cottage cheese when they are puppies and lots of good chewies...when they chew, you can just see the muscles strengthening!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

I was going to start adding some yogurt into his meals when he started losing his baby teeth. Maybe I'll just start now. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

yep we used plain yogurt too


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I've generally heard that you want to take action at 5mos if they aren't standing & erect ears are important to you. IF you wait too long, chances increase that you won't be able to get them to stand. 

It's still too soon to worry. And they look as though they are going to stand without assistance, but do be aware that beyond 5 mos is often too long. There have been some very disappointed GSD owners who regretted waiting until 6, 7 mos or even longer.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cottage cheese and bones are definitely a good thing to give.









Akbar has been getting CC since he was at the breeders and he gets a bone every day, just about every puppy tooth is out now too.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok, at 5 months I will start making them stand myself. Until then, yogurt and bones! Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Another thing I've heard (don't know how true) is take the pup outside a lot. Supposedly all the outdoor sounds will make the pup's ears work harder. Again, don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Sounds reasonable - it's muscle exercise just like the chewing motion - great motivation when pup is trying to hear more distant sounds.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi~ When can I start giving my pup bones? She is currently 12 weeks old. I assume you guys mean raw beef soup-type bones. Is that correct? Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Try to find some fresh knucklebones from a butcher. Call and order some or find a meat processer in the yellow pages. Many butchers have dog bones & grocery stores charge much more.
The knucklebones don't have the excess marrow that gives the dogs runny poo and the cartiledge is easier on those puppy teeth!


----------

